# Camping with  smoked Mozzarella



## cmayna (Sep 11, 2013)

First thing is to take it camping with you.  Then slice it up.








Top your scrambled eggs with it.  Cover to melt.






Be sure your other two food buddies,  bacon and potatoes are ready to participate as well.






Bring them together for a yummy experience.






I will say I like smoked Mozzi much better than smoked Jack.  Far less bitter flavor.  Wish I had brought more for our camping.


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## themule69 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks GREAT! I sure do like smoked cheese. Pepper Jack is my favorite

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good.

Smoked mozz is good on pizza and cheese steaks too.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks good! I use a combo of shredded smoked cheeses on our camp breakfasts - mozz, mexican and cheddar. Can't have too much cheese!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks very good CM....  I loved smoked cheeses....


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 11, 2013)

I like smoked Swiss especially on scrambled eggs or an omelet. You must be living pretty well at the camp site!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 12, 2013)

>


Great looking breakfast man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Smoked cheese goes good with everything  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Woodcutter said:


> I like smoked Swiss especially on scrambled eggs or an omelet. *You must be living pretty well at the camp site!*


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks great!! There's just something magical about breakfast while camping.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 13, 2013)

Dang nab it man that looks good,,,, just got back from 10days elk hunting and that just made me want to go back to cook outside again,,,,, nice job


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 7, 2013)

Sooo yummyyyy...........   I love to eat cheese.. I can't wait to make this smoked cheese. I will try this tomorrow and I am sure it will make my breakfast more delicious.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks awesome CM... Thanks for sharing


----------

